# Out of town fisher



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Put the boat in the water and start fishing. It's a fishy place. You've fished enough, I'm sure, to recognize what areas can cover to fish. Go fish them, you'll do ok. Best bet is to fish during the week if you can and avoid the weekends. Early morning and late afternoons are best.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2018)

Can read thru http://fishinfranks.com/ or just boat around Pine Island out to gulf beaches of Sanibel, the Captivas, Cayo Costa & Boca Grande for catch & release snook fishin on the beach !


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

trailblazerEXT said:


> Can read thru http://fishinfranks.com/ or just boat around Pine Island out to gulf beaches of Sanibel, the Captivas, Cayo Costa & Boca Grande for catch & release snook fishin on the beach !


Frank is a good dude. Sold me good lures in 89'. Old Bagelys and A's.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2018)

The website covers most of Charlotte Harbor & the gulf islands including boat ramps, piers & what's the catch. Not much fly fishing, but there probably still are tarpon to jump off beaches on the weekend's full moon.


----------

